# سعر رسومات التصميم



## ابو زياد القاسمى (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*كنت عايز أعرف سعر رسومات التصميم .
التكلفه الخاصه بالرسمه بدون عمل اسطمبه وهل تختلف على حسب الحجم وما مقياس التقييم.

وجزاكم الله خير.*​


----------



## أحمد رزق غطاس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه الاسعار حاليا في مصر


----------

